# Specialized MTB COMP or Shimano m161 or m087



## Brent1202 (May 24, 2011)

Looking to get my first pair of clipless shoes and interested in opinions of these three shoes. These are available in town so I can try each on. Let me know what ya think. 

Thanks, Brent


----------



## 92gli (Sep 28, 2006)

I really like the specialized shoes, they just fit my feet very well. I'm on my 2nd pair of comps. First pair went 4 seasons before the sole cracked on one of them.

People say good things about the shimanos too.


----------



## masterlucasdude (Jun 5, 2011)

I have the M087 and I love them. Haven't tryed the Specialized to compare them though. You can sometimes find Shimano pedals & shoe combos saving you a lot of money vs having to buy them seperatly if this is your first pair.


----------



## b-kul (Sep 20, 2009)

spec all the way. had a pair of shimanos and the sole separated. got a pair of bg comps and have put them though hell. they look pretty beat (they are silver though) but only some minor chunking of the tread has occurred. the sole is still well fastened to the shoe.


----------



## givemefive (May 26, 2007)

I use the specialized comps from 6 or so years ago. Absolutely love them.

The specialized shoes tend to be a bit narrower and the shimano a bit wider I think. I'm not 100% certain about that though.


----------



## Brent1202 (May 24, 2011)

Well I went with the specialized! Much much better fit for than the shimano. I liked the shimano's but the sizes were weird. One was to big and the other to small. I brought the Comps home and threw them on with some shimano m052's. Messed around in the yard and garage a bit and was surprised how easily they clipped on and clipped out. Got the nerve up and went for a ride. Pretty much wrecked 1/2 a mile from the house. Lmao. Had to laugh at my self. Took off again and could tell a big difference, especially off road. Totally happy with my purchase. Thanks gents!


----------



## calvinhobbes (Jul 19, 2011)

masterlucasdude said:


> I have the M087 and I love them. Haven't tryed the Specialized to compare them though. You can sometimes find Shimano pedals & shoe combos saving you a lot of money vs having to buy them seperatly if this is your first pair.


!,m looking into a pair of M087 myself. It's to replace a pair of old Nike Ngubas. They are size 9.5. Should I get a pair of M087 the same size ?


----------

